# Frage zum nachtangeln am julianakanal



## daviboy (18. Januar 2012)

hallo wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch weiss ob das nachtangeln am julianakanal das ganze jahr erlaubt is hab schon gesucht einer sagt ja der andere nein was ist den jetzt richtig und im heft steht nichts zum nachtangeln julianakanal+ berghafen born
gruss david


----------



## JimmyEight (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: rage zum nachtangeln am julianakanal*

Der Punkt ist neben dem Komma. Das Komma liegt östlich vom M.

Gib dir Mühe beim Fragen stellen, dann wird auch gerne geholfen.


----------



## daviboy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: rage zum nachtangeln am julianakanal*

Was hat Rechtschreibung mit meiner frage zutuen ??? Was ich wissen möchte versteht jeder denke ich !!


----------



## giorgio2111 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: rage zum nachtangeln am julianakanal*

Hallo daviboy,

schau mal hier nach: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln

In der Ausnahme 1. steht, dass das Nachtangeln u.a. an der Maas, und an anderen fließenden Gewässern, die mit ihnen in offener Verbindung stehen und Wasser von ihnen abführen, erlaubt ist. Da der Julianakanal mit der Maas in offener Verbindung steht und von ihr Wasser abführt, darf man laut Definition auch am Julianakanal das ganze Jahr über nachts angeln. Angaben selbstverständlich ohne Garantie. Wenn Du ganz auf Numemr sicher gehen willst, musst Du wohl oder übel direkt beim Limburgischen Sportfischereiverband nachfragen: http://www.sportvisserijlimburg.nl/limburg/contact/

Gruß
Guido


----------



## daviboy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frage zum nachtangeln am julianakanal*

Okay vielen besten dank :vik:


----------

